# Manifold torque ft lbs.



## dove (Jun 12, 2004)

I have a friend who is rebuilding an 8N engine. Can anyone tell me what the manifold bolts are supposed to torque in ft lbs? I cannot find it in any of my books. Any help appreciated.
Dove


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

ANDY!!!!!

I think he can help when he gets around here.!


----------



## tomttomtom (Dec 24, 2003)

*Here's a good link.......*

This help me alot!!!


http://www.ytmag.com//nboard/messages/343696.html


----------



## dove (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks Tom for your input. Sorry ,I had forgot about this post.
For those of you that are interested, I found out that the Manifold Torque Pounds should be twenty seven foot pounds in a pattern 2-3-1-4 in several passes. You can start from either end.

Dove


----------



## tomttomtom (Dec 24, 2003)

*I also found this chart.......*

Found this chart at John Smith's 8N site. He's got lots of good reading.

T

http://home.att.net/~jmsmith45/


----------

